# Who to trade?



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Danilo Gallinari, Wilson Chandler, JaVale McGee, Andre Iquodala, Corey Brewer, Timofy Mozgov...lot's of pieces on this team and they don't have minutes for all of them. I know they like to run, so the depth is something they can use, but in terms of playoff basketball a consolidation of some sort could be potentially impactful.

What type of deals are out there? What would you like to see happen?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know what for but I expect Mozgov to be traded, and would not be surprised if McGee, Chandler, or Brewer is traded.

I doubt Gallo is moved.

I can see them trading for one of the Utah bigs.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

As a Hawks fan, there are trades I'd have interest in for Josh Smith. I think he'd fit in really well playing for a running, defensive minded team like this. His passing and slashing help him fit on offense, and he's not a perfect defensive player but he gives Karl a lot more to work with than a guy like JaVale McGee does in terms of on court intelligence.

That being said, a guy like JaVale McGee could be a solid fit with the Hawks. Horford/McGee is a great fit on paper at least. McGee has not been playing very well and he just got a really huge contract, so though I think he's an interesting piece, I don't know if he can be the centerpiece for a guy like Josh Smith. I believe Andre Iguodala is an expiring and I don't know what they think of him long term. Iggy/McGee for Josh Smith/Devin Harris (expiring), or somebody else to match salaries, is a risk both teams could stand to take.


----------

